# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 FuriousGold 释享饲 :  04/02/2016 OTSmart v1.0.0.1255 - PEAKTOP - NEW UPDATE RELEASED

## mohamed73

* 
What's new !?* 
[x] *EXT4* engine now supports images greater then *2GB*
[x] *EXT4* engine now supports fragmented files and handles properly the extents trees
[x] *PIN/PASS/PATTERN LOCK* reading/resetting is handled properly on *ANDROID 5.X.X*
[x] Decoding of the *PATTERN LOCK* doesn't require anymore an active internet connection and therefore all operations are done now offline
[x] While resetting *PRIVACY/PIN/PASS/PATTERN ETC LOCK* all user data stays untouched so nothing is lost. Also automated backup is done
[x] Added FACTORY RESET PROTECTION (*FRP*) remove for several models
[x] Added full support for the newest set of ALCATEL phones
[x] Fixed the code reading on ALCATEL OT-A460T
[x] Added full support for *ROOK FROM EE*, *ORANGE DIVE 30*, *ZTE BLADE A410*
[x] Added to the support over *200 GB* of file with new firmwares and full MEMORY DUMPS  *
A short list with the models newly added or upgraded with new features: (in total we support over 458 models)* 
OT-5015  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5015D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5015E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5016  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5016J  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5017  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5017E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5017O  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5017W  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5022  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5022D  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-5022E  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
OT-9010  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
One Touch Pixi 3 (4.5)  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:   YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]
Vodafone 795  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
Vodafone Smart Speed 6  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET:   YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES]   [READ_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]
Vodafone VF1296  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES]   [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART:   YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]
MTN SMART L860  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART:  YES]
ORANGE DIVE 30  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]
ROOK FROM EE  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART: YES]   [FRP_RESET: YES]
ZTE BLADE A410  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH.   PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_PART:  YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES]   
ONE TOUCH PIXI 3 / OT-4013 PRIVACY PROTECT PASSWORD REMOVAL ! ANTI-THEFT . NO ADB, NO ROOT   
VODAFONE SMART SPEED 6 / VODAFONE 795 FRP RESET ! FACTORY RESET PROTECTION REMOVAL . NO ADB, NO ROOT   
VODAFONE SMART SPEED 6 / VF-795 NETWORK UNLOCK AND PIN LOCK RESET ! NO ROOT, NO ADB    
ROOK FROM EE NETWORK UNLOCK AND PATTERN LOCK READ ! NO ADB, NO ROOT !    
LIST WITH THE NEWLY ADDED FIRMWARES:  

```


  OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALAU1.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]AVCO3.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]AVDO3.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]C9JM1.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]EECL1.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]EEPE1.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]LDUS1.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]TLMX2.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]TLPE3.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A,B,D,E]UGUY1.osp
OT-4009\4009A-2[X=A]AVCO3.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALAE1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALAP1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALBD1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALBG1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALCM1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALDK1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALDZ1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALGH1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALGN1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALGR1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALIN2.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALKE1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALKZ1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALML1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALMR1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALMZ1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALRS1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALRU1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALRW1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALTN1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALUZ1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALWA1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALWE1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]ARUG1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]BYFR1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]G4GA1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]MNGN1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]MVGH3.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B,D,E]MVSN3.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALBD1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALBG1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALDK1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALGN1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALGR1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALML1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALMR1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALMZ1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALRS1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALRU1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]ALWE1.osp
OT-4009\4009D-2[X=A,B]MVSN3.osp
OT-4009\4009E-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALBN1.osp
OT-4009\4009E-2[X=A,B,D,E]LDUS1.osp
OT-4009\4009E-2[X=A,B,D,E]VDFJ1.osp
OT-4009\4009E-2[X=A,B]VDFJ1.osp
OT-4009\4009E-J[X=A,B]TIBR1.osp
OT-4009\4009E-J[X=A,B]TLBR1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]AVPY3.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]AVUY3.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]MVGT1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]MVSV1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]QBMX1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]TGMX3.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]TLGT1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]TLNI1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]TLPA1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-2[X=A,B,D,E]TLSV1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-H[X=A,B,D,E]AVAR1.osp
OT-4009\4009F-H[X=A,B,D,E]TLAR1.osp
OT-4009\4009K-2[X=A,B]P5IN3.osp
OT-4009\4009M-2[X=B,C]C6AO3.osp
OT-4009\4009S-2[X=A,B,D,E]C9CP1.osp
OT-4009\4009S-2[X=A,B,D,E]C9PC1.osp
OT-4009\4009S-2[X=A,B,D,E]C9SV1.osp
OT-4009\4009S-2[X=A,B,D,E]EECL1.osp
OT-4009\4009S-2[X=A,B,D,E]RGDO3.osp
OT-4009\4009S-2[X=A,B,D,E]VIHI1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALFR1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALGB1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALMA1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALPB1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]ALSE1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]AMMA1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]BAMA1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]CFMK1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]CYMY1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]E8GB1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]EOBA1.osp
OT-4009\4009X-2[X=A,B,D,E]LHGB1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVCO3.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVPR3.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]C9PC1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]EECL1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]MVSV1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]OFCL1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]RGDO3.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]RNPC1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TGMX1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TGMX3.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLCL1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLCO1.osp
OT-5015\5015A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLMX2.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALE11.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALE31.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALIE1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALRU1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALTM1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALUA1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALUZ1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALWA1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALWE1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]EOBA1.osp
OT-5015\5015D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]MSAM1.osp
OT-5015\5015E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]SAPH1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALIB1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALRU1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALSI1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]RGVU1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBGR1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]VDMK1.osp
OT-5015\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]WNIT1.osp
OT-5016\5015X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]WNIT1.osp
OT-5016\5016A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVCL3.osp
OT-5016\5016A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLCL1.osp
OT-5016\5016J-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]UGUY1.osp
OT-5016\5016J-P[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALBR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALCO1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVCL3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVDO3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVPY3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVUY3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]C9PC1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]LDBO1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]PSPY1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TIVE1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLCL1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLCO1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLEC3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLGT1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLMX1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLNI1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLPE3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLUY1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TUAU1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TUAU2.osp
OT-5017\5017A-A[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVAR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-A[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]PSAR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-A[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLAR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-G[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVEC1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-H[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVAR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-H[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]PSAR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-H[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLAR1.osp
OT-5017\5017A-J[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVBR3.osp
OT-5017\5017A-P[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AVBR3.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALAP1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALBG1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALKE1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALMA1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALRU1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALWA1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALWE1.osp
OT-5017\5017D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]BGRU1.osp
OT-5017\5017E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]OFCL1.osp
OT-5017\5017E-J[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLBR1.osp
OT-5017\5017E-P[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TLBR1.osp
OT-5017\5017O-2[X=A]ALUS1.osp
OT-5017\5017O-2[X=A]B6CA1.osp
OT-5017\5017O-2[X=A]LZCA1.osp
OT-5017\5017O-2[X=A]VHCA1.osp
OT-5017\5017W-2[X=H,I,J,K]C9JM2.osp
OT-5017\5017W-2[X=H,I,J,K]C9SV2.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]3EBE1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALBE1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALIB1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALIE1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]ALMA1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]AMMA1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]BGRU1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]MWIE1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]OBGB2.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]OBGBK.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]RGES3.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBAL1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBHR1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBME1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBMK1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]TBNL1.osp
OT-5017\5017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]VDFJ1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALAE1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALAP1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALDZ1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALE11.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALE31.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALEA1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALEU1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALIR1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALNG1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALRU1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALTN1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALWA1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALWE1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]MSBY1.osp
OT-5022\5022D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]S7RS1.osp
OT-5022\5022E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]6MCO1.osp
OT-5022\5022E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]IQCO1.osp
OT-5022\5022E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]LDCO1.osp
OT-5022\5022E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]LDUS1.osp
OT-5022\5022E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]OFCL1.osp
OT-5022\5022E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]OFUS1.osp
OT-5022\5022X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]ALGB1.osp
OT-5022\5022X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TNBG1.osp
OT-5022\5022X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TNRS1.osp
OT-5022\5022X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E,F,G]TWGB1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALAE1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALAP1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALDZ1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALE11.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALE31.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALKZ1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALRU1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALTM1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALUA1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALUZ1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALWA1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALWE1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALWS1.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]L3BY3.osp
OT-5025\5025D-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]S7RS1.osp
OT-5025\5025E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]6MCO1.osp
OT-5025\5025E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]IQCO1.osp
OT-5025\5025E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]IVPY1.osp
OT-5025\5025E-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]LDCO1.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]AVDO3.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]AVPY3.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]C9JM2.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]EECLC.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]OFCL1.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]TGMX3.osp
OT-5025\5025G-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]TLMX2.osp
OT-5025\5025X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]TNBG1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALAP1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALAT1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALBG1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALDZ1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALEA1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALGR1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALIB1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALIT1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALMA1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALRU1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALTM1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALTN1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]ALWA1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]RGML1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]RNPC1.osp
OT-9010\9010X-2[X=A,B]VNHR1.osp
OT-9010\VF1296-2[X=A]VDZA1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDCZ1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDDE1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDDEK.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDES1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDESK.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDGB1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDGB2.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDGBK.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDGR1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDHU1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDIE1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDIEK.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDIT1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDNZ2.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDPT1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDRO1.osp
OT-V795\V795-2[X=A,B]VDZA1.osp
OT-VF1296\VF1296-2[X=A]VDGR1.osp
```

NEW INSTALLER ADDED TO THE SUPPORT: FGInstall_04022016.exe

----------

